# shrooms on an empty stomach?



## lowblower (Dec 2, 2012)

I have been eating shrooms on an empty stomach because i thought that eating them after/with food would dilute them. I THINK i ate about 0.7g dry (which was a treasure coast and a thai shroom or orissa india) but i didnt weight it out i just got a couple that looked like udner what id weighted a gram up to be last time. Anyways, i THINK i ate it about 2 hours after my dinner, but could have been as early as 1 hour, and was brewing in a tea for 10-15 minutes. The psilocibe level im feeling is just as powerful as ive ever experienced, which is usually after 3-4 hours without food. SO does it just kinda accumulate in the blood for a few hours and just build up, before its excreted? coz yeah, its taken a few hours longer than normal to get this trippy, but its still the same level all the same


----------



## Silicity (Dec 2, 2012)

everytime i eat mushrooms i practically starve the whole day and i fry within 60 minutes, first time i had mushrooms i hadnt eaten in over 24hrs and i ate 3.5grams and i drank a quart of orange juice and i was so far gone lol, also i have stomach problems like bad indigestion and my stomach kills me everytime i eat them and it ruins my trip which blows. ive never had a trip last no more than 6 hrs though


----------



## Fiend4The$ (Dec 3, 2012)

Just like if you drink on an empty stumach you get drunk quickeror smoke on an empty you get higher. Same goes for Shrooms.


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 3, 2012)

I do it both ways, last time me and my buddy made this epic meal, smoked turkey, smoked ham and smoked tri tip, then had corn and potatoes. After our feast we ate about 5 grams of shrooms each and trip balls all night. It was great.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 3, 2012)

listen to terence mckenna as far as dosing with mushrooms. he knew how to do it. although, most people are too much of a vagina to eat 5grams dried, on an empty stomach, after not eating for 6+ hours. But, he knows what he's talking about.... but sorry terence, I have gone farther than you 

do shrooms as you please. it depends on what you want. do research. do you want the full experience?

and sorry, i really only read the title, and op to the point of " i ate .7g" .... .7???????? that just means you are scared, and probably not ready for the greatness of mushrooms. you haven't grown enough. when you are ready....... eat at least 3.5 grams dried to know what mushrooms are.


----------



## SmokingTree (Dec 3, 2012)

Skuxx said:


> listen to terence mckenna as far as dosing with mushrooms. he knew how to do it. although, most people are too much of a vagina to eat 5grams dried, on an empty stomach, after not eating for 6+ hours. But, he knows what he's talking about.... but sorry terence, I have gone farther than you
> 
> do shrooms as you please. it depends on what you want. do research. do you want the full experience?
> 
> and sorry, i really only read the title, and op to the point of " i ate .7g" .... .7???????? that just means you are scared, and probably not ready for the greatness of mushrooms. you haven't grown enough. when you are ready....... eat at least 3.5 grams dried to know what mushrooms are.


Lol a measly 0.7 hahaha might as well stick to weed.


----------



## skuba (Dec 3, 2012)

It depends on what you're trying to do, I like to eat less than a gram if i'm going out in public or to a party or something that way i can stay mobile. nice pick-me-up, way better than shit ass molly or coke or some shit. but yeah, if you actually wanna trip, you gotta eat more.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Dec 3, 2012)

Skuxx said:


> listen to terence mckenna as far as dosing with mushrooms. he knew how to do it. although, most people are too much of a vagina to eat 5grams dried, on an empty stomach, after not eating for 6+ hours. But, he knows what he's talking about.... but sorry terence, I have gone farther than you
> 
> do shrooms as you please. it depends on what you want. do research. do you want the full experience?
> 
> and sorry, i really only read the title, and op to the point of " i ate .7g" .... .7???????? that just means you are scared, and probably not ready for the greatness of mushrooms. you haven't grown enough. when you are ready....... eat at least 3.5 grams dried to know what mushrooms are.


So far 5 grams is my tap out zone. I was fried and after 4 hours of turning my bathroom into a steam hut my roommate took a picture of me and my peace pipe and I look crazy as fuck. It was fun but I don't think I will eat that much very often.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 3, 2012)

your are bitches if were talking weight in eating, me and my buddy ate 14grams with a quart after starving, i also know someone who has eaten 28 grams and starved for a day with a quart of oj, he was still mobile and knew what was up, pro shroom eater there.


----------



## testtime (Dec 4, 2012)

lowblower said:


> I have been eating shrooms on an empty stomach because i thought that eating them after/with food would dilute them. I THINK i ate about 0.7g dry (which was a treasure coast and a thai shroom or orissa india) but i didnt weight it out i just got a couple that looked like udner what id weighted a gram up to be last time. Anyways, i THINK i ate it about 2 hours after my dinner, but could have been as early as 1 hour, and was brewing in a tea for 10-15 minutes. The psilocibe level im feeling is just as powerful as ive ever experienced, which is usually after 3-4 hours without food. SO does it just kinda accumulate in the blood for a few hours and just build up, before its excreted? coz yeah, its taken a few hours longer than normal to get this trippy, but its still the same level all the same


Others handled the empty stomach aspect, but:

You eyeballed it? Out of what? No way. Can't be done unless you are simply cutting something in 1/2, and even then, doubt it. Don't care how good you are. Mushroom density varies, so size is meaningless, and I'd put some serious money on a bet that you can't tell between .7 and 1.5 if you are just using your hand. And even if you tested yourself with a scale, you'd have to get right a bunch of varying samples, not just 1 or 2.

And if dealing with something as strong as PE, depending on your weight (150 for me), .7 is threshhold feel, while 1.5 if fucking blown away.


----------



## testtime (Dec 4, 2012)

Silicity said:


> your are bitches if were talking weight in eating, me and my buddy ate 14grams with a quart after starving, i also know someone who has eaten 28 grams and starved for a day with a quart of oj, he was still mobile and knew what was up, pro shroom eater there.


What's your point?

F'ing meaningless. So you had 7 grams of what? Which cubes, dried how, stored how/how long, really. And the buddy? Same questions, plus when was the last time tripped. Sounds like crappy shrooms or recent tolerance rather than some personal heroic ability.

You eat 7 grams (freshly dried under 95 degree breeze, or 70 wet) of PE and tell me how many diapers your caretaker had to change during your trip.

And do it after you haven't tripped for a couple of weeks. I'm tired of people whining about bad shrooms when I find out they tried them after a 3 day hard bender and have full tolerance.

Kids. Sigh.


----------



## canndo (Dec 4, 2012)

I got tired of that as well. "well, we took a quarter ounce of those and we barely felt anything".

did you store them in the glove comartment of your car for two weeks in summer?

How many did you eat the day before and the day before that?

Oh, so you accidentily let them get damp like I told you not to, and then you dried them in the oven

I found this package lying on your kitchen table in direct sunlight - how long have they been there?

you see, this is a primary reason drugs are illegal in the first place. Drugs are illegal because people have problems with simple concepts.


----------



## lowblower (Dec 4, 2012)

lol thanks for all the opinions. I presumed that eating on an empty stomch would be stronger, but after the night i posted this i realised i didnt have to do the whole 6hours after food thing i normally do, in order to get to a trippy place. And yeah, i have not tripped on them yet. Its not really something i fancy doing often and i wanna do it in the right place, with the right people. But ive been enjoying my 1g doses alot, its not maade me hallucinate, but it gets me on a nice mellow level with slight body rushes and change of perception. I eyeballed a guess at around 0.7g because i had previously been weighing 1g out and it looked like just under what i normally take. Im in no rush, im gonna do 2g on saturday as im havin friends over and its my birthday so gonna double my normal dose (which as i said i really enjoy just to get a rush feeling and get deeper convos going and play some intense xbox etc) ill see how the 2g goes and will prob go 3g around new years or something. and yeah 28g LOL wtf that just has jefferson street incident written all over it lol those must have gone past their use-by date hehe


----------



## testtime (Dec 4, 2012)

lowblower said:


> Im in no rush, im gonna do 2g on saturday as im havin friends over and its my birthday so gonna double my normal dose (which as i said i really enjoy just to get a rush feeling and get deeper convos going and play some intense xbox etc) ill see how the 2g goes and will prob go 3g around new years or something.


Perfectly fine. Everyone has their own personal tolerance and goals.
Enjoy it.
When people go "yo dude, you be pussy for that" they are obviously morons.
In my previous profession I'd call them script kiddies.
They have a limited ability to follow instructions, achieve occasional results without knowing how or why, and have a vast overblown opinion of their knowledge and abilities.


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Im not really up on all the scientifics, but i've done shrooms prolly 6 times in the last 3 months... I don't know which strain they are, but they've been the same strain each time. the time before this last time I had eaten a nice ass filet mignon with mushrooms and onions. We waited a couple hours and ate 3.5 grams ( the usual amount to have a nice trip, any less and you'd run the risk of having a really really weak trip. It took 45 minutes to get the yawns ( how i know im about to trip balls every trip.) and get that awesome about to blast off stomach feeling. within this 45 minutes we usually smoke a bowl of good MJ to settle the nerves and calm the stomach.. We tripped for about 4 hours riding out the waves of the shrooms.
fast forward 4 days from this trip.
got the same shrooms. Had eaten 2 hot dogs the entire day. ate 3.5 chewed and dipped them for like 20 minutes until it was a giant turd.. then swigged em down with some good ol OJ.. by the time we could load up a 4 player round of zombies we all had started feeling the funny stomach feeling. I tripped the hardest i've ever tripped. but it was still for about 4 solid hours. We also took a couple shots prior to eating. we did this both times as well.. I dont know if this even makes sense to be posted here but im pretty sure it does. I will always eat them on an empty stomach and take 2-3 shots before eating them. I would recommend being careful and not get drunk just a couple to take the edge off. 
Also my 2cents on dipshit saying 7 grams yada yada..I too would love to see you drop 7g of PE.


----------



## testtime (Dec 4, 2012)

rollNfattys420 said:


> I will always eat them on an empty stomach and take 2-3 shots before eating them. I would recommend being careful and not get drunk just a couple to take the edge off.


2-3 shots for me would leave me on the floor.
About 5 years ago I had some bad sex.
A bit drunk. Not trashed, but enough to affect me.
From that moment on I swore I would never drink if I might be having sex in the next 4 hours.
Then I married a sex addict. YAY!
And yes, it is still a possibility no matter how blown away I am on shrooms.
Drinking is very rare for me.


----------



## testtime (Dec 4, 2012)

Skuxx said:


> eat at least 3.5 grams dried to know what mushrooms are.


Um, no. PE.


----------



## Jogro (Dec 4, 2012)

Two points:

-Any drug is absorbed faster on an empty stomach. Faster absorption = higher peak concentration, which "should" (but not always) mean a more intense effect. 

-Some people like eating shrooms on an empty stomach because the drug makes them nauseous, and this helps prevent vomiting.


----------



## testtime (Dec 4, 2012)

Jogro said:


> -Some people like eating shrooms on an empty stomach because the drug makes them nauseous, and this helps prevent vomiting.


Other people actually eat something to throw up because dry heaves are worse.

I haven't gotten stomach problems from shrooms for a couple of years, seems I'm immune now, but it was really bad the 1st few times.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 4, 2012)

I haven't really had stomach issues in a while either. ever since I started chewing them up better. I think they messed my stomach up more when I used to swallow giant chunks to just get them down quick. But chewing them up good seems to hit harder, and less nausea. I have no science behind this of course. a lot of people make shroom tea and say that helps the nausea. every time i've drank tea, I made it waayy too strong, and end up on the floor pissing my pants. so be careful with tea.

and as far as an empty stomach. i actually like to eat throughout the day, and i just won't eat for about 2 hours before the dose. I just eat more shrooms.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

im not familiar with mushrooms but i can say it had been atleast a year for both of us, i posted my statement cause the others thought 3.5 was rolling hard which its not, i wasnt trying to seemnhardcore as ive met people who eat ozs like drinking water out in humboldt, hardcore peeps out there. try frying off dmt and acid at the same time, dosage doesnt matter, your gonna be gone haha.

they were orange btw, not sure if this helps, i had some blue ones that 2grams made me fry harder than anything else ive tried.


----------



## testtime (Dec 5, 2012)

Silicity said:


> im not familiar with mushrooms but


But I'll throw some random shit out there and hope I don't look too stupid.

Sorry, didn't work.


----------



## lowblower (Dec 5, 2012)

Skuxx said:


> I haven't really had stomach issues in a while either. ever since I started chewing them up better. I think they messed my stomach up more when I used to swallow giant chunks to just get them down quick. But chewing them up good seems to hit harder, and less nausea. I have no science behind this of course. a lot of people make shroom tea and say that helps the nausea. every time i've drank tea, I made it waayy too strong, and end up on the floor pissing my pants. so be careful with tea.
> 
> and as far as an empty stomach. i actually like to eat throughout the day, and i just won't eat for about 2 hours before the dose. I just eat more shrooms.


thanks for the tip "its my party and ill pee if i want tooooo"


----------



## ddimebag (Dec 5, 2012)

I usually eat a bit soon before taking shrooms...I get LESS stomach issues that way...and feel better in general. The shrooms may take a little longer to kick in, but the experience is more pleasant overall.


----------



## sonar (Dec 5, 2012)

Mushrooms and psychedelics in general are serious business and deserve respect. It isn't some kind of pissing contest. If someone gets to where they want to be off of 2g or something then good for them. Although, I personally feel that anything less than 2g isn't reallty worth it, even for a 1st timer.

I think a lot of the stomach problems and nausea people have psychosomatic. When I was a teenager I believed the propaganda that "they are toxic and the trip is a side effect of the poison." I think just the thought of that contributed to me feeling nauseous. They were just off the street and not even close to being in the condition and handled as well as my own, so maybe that was part of it too. At any rate, full stomach or empty stomach I don't feel sick from them anymore at any dose. Just some gas towards the end. 

But yeah, I make tea now and usually don't ingest the solids. Like to drink it about an hour or two after something light. I like to have some fruit around too for a trip. I really like eating on toward the back end of a trip and fruit just seems to be a best.

Oh and BTW, you guys wanna talk about being gone, try taking 2 big rips of DMT at the peak of a eating an 8th of mushrooms.


----------



## canndo (Dec 5, 2012)

Silicity said:


> im not familiar with mushrooms but i can say it had been atleast a year for both of us, i posted my statement cause the others thought 3.5 was rolling hard which its not, i wasnt trying to seemnhardcore as ive met people who eat ozs like drinking water out in humboldt, hardcore peeps out there. try frying off dmt and acid at the same time, dosage doesnt matter, your gonna be gone haha.
> 
> they were orange btw, not sure if this helps, i had some blue ones that 2grams made me fry harder than anything else ive tried.



Orange? what was orange?


----------



## canndo (Dec 5, 2012)

sonar said:


> Mushrooms and psychedelics in general are serious business and deserve respect. It isn't some kind of pissing contest. If someone gets to where they want to be off of 2g or something then good for them. Although, I personally feel that anything less than 2g isn't reallty worth it, even for a 1st timer.
> 
> I think a lot of the stomach problems and nausea people have psychosomatic. When I was a teenager I believed the propaganda that "they are toxic and the trip is a side effect of the poison." I think just the thought of that contributed to me feeling nauseous. They were just off the street and not even close to being in the condition and handled as well as my own, so maybe that was part of it too. At any rate, full stomach or empty stomach I don't feel sick from them anymore at any dose. Just some gas towards the end.
> 
> ...



The cell walls of mushrooms have an appreciable content of chitin - I don't know how soluable chitin is but it is hard enough to maybe cause problems with people's stomachs - especialy eaten "to excess". Those who have eaten pure psylocibin have reported stomach problems - of course pure mescaline causes such a thing - then again we are talking about close to half a gram of mescaline vs 15 or 20 mg of psylocibin. 

Something else to be aware of is that there are bacteria that produce toxins that will cause stomach problems - and those bacteria will grow on improperly dried mushrooms, or mushrooms that have gotten wet and then perhaps dried again. I encountered some improperly stored oyster mushrooms that made everyone who ate them nauseous - of course the mushroom it self was blamed but it was obvious to anyone who knows oysters that these had been poorly kept - they were slimy on the caps and had a faint odor of sour milk. Had these been subsequently dried, the toxin would undoubtably continue to cause a problem.


----------



## Silicity (Dec 5, 2012)

testtime said:


> But I'll throw some random shit out there and hope I don't look too stupid.
> 
> Sorry, didn't work.


jesus you must be a mess in real life to take such a thing so seriously, shocking theres people like you, had i claimed to be knowledgable about them? did i state information which was incorrect? and what information did i throw out there and hope to not look stupid? either way your kind always gives me a good laugh, you must not have enough friends.


----------



## testtime (Dec 6, 2012)

Silicity said:


> jesus you must be a mess in real life to take such a thing so seriously, shocking theres people like you, had i claimed to be knowledgable about them? did i state information which was incorrect? and what information did i throw out there and hope to not look stupid? either way your kind always gives me a good laugh, you must not have enough friends.


Glad you enjoyed it.
Nope, no friends at all.
Actually, I'm an electronic troll.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Dec 6, 2012)

Silicity said:


> jesus you must be a mess in real life to take such a thing so seriously, shocking theres people like you, had i claimed to be knowledgable about them? did i state information which was incorrect? and what information did i throw out there and hope to not look stupid? either way your kind always gives me a good laugh, you must not have enough friends.


Typical lOl.

Just because you've been humiliated, doesn't mean testtime has no friends lmao. Also, you're the only one who took it anywhere near a serious level mayne


----------



## canndo (Dec 6, 2012)

I am quite certain testime has friends - quite.


----------



## testtime (Dec 7, 2012)

canndo said:


> I am quite certain testime has friends - quite.


Oh yes, I bathe in their adulation.

Actually, as smart as I may present or egotistically feel, my life is spent surround by far smarter, nicer people. Always a learning experience.

Before my dad died (he worked forever, many hours, typical raised in the 50s quiet serious executive type), he said his goal was to retire and go back to college, just to enjoy the experience of the education in a social situation. He didn't make it. But he taught me to bail on the corporate rat race before it was too late, fall in love, enjoy my family, and be there for them. It wasn't too late for the lesson, even though I had blown 40+ years on a fucked up path. Life is good.

To whiner: Try to be a bit clearer in your posts. If you ever start a post in a specific forum on a specific subject and disavow any knowledge, and then follow up with a psyc brain dump of rambling, you are setting yourself up to be tagged as some who's indulged a bit much, a bit recently, and maybe shouldn't be take so seriously. It's a good setup. I apologize if you took it harshly. You'll see a bit of banter here. Thicken a bit and enjoy it.

See, relax, ohhhhmmmm. Stress downnnnnnnn.

1 aspect of shrooms is it physically leaves you with an open mind for about a year after the dose. Google it up if you can, if not, I'll go hunt it down. Killer concept. It makes you happier and more open for about a year, and then people slip back into a narrower point of view. They need a maintenance dose. Cool stuff.

To anyone who repeat: "You need a minimum dose to have an experience of ANY value."

You are right. BUT. You never follow that up with "of standard cubes". 

So everyone says: Hey, 2+ grams is the starting point, and 3-4 is PRETTY DAMN GOOD. Most people simply east an 1/8.

And then the nubie eat 3.5 grams of Penis Envy, goes and feeds the bears, gets mauled, arrested, and fucked in the ass in prison for a few years when the find the leftover bag in his pocket. Just because they weren't regular cubes. Off course, no one believes it until it's too late.

Maybe that's why they call it Penis Envy.


----------



## canndo (Dec 7, 2012)

testtime said:


> Oh yes, I bathe in their adulation.
> 
> Actually, as smart as I may present or egotistically feel, my life is spent surround by far smarter, nicer people. Always a learning experience.
> 
> ...


that was kind of a hint that I considered myself your friend testime.


I recall you were a bit harsh with me, believing, I think that I didn't have the chops to back my statements up - but we got over it.


I have had dreams of going back to college for many years - litteraly, I have had hundreds of dreams that I was back in college and that I had neglected a class for most of the semester or couldn't remember where the class was or that I had registered but found myself in another country.

I think there is a message in there for me but I don't know what it is.


----------



## testtime (Dec 7, 2012)

canndo said:


> that was kind of a hint that I considered myself your friend testime.
> ....
> I think there is a message in there for me but I don't know what it is.


Cool, thanks, no message. Just a story of where I am in life, ie: all good, and it took my dad dying without accomplishing it to push me to do it. Hopefully other can get there without the traumatic events. Tripping can be a traumatic event, but short lived if you do it right.


----------



## testtime (Dec 7, 2012)

canndo said:


> Orange? what was orange?


And here, I'll take this on it's face. As other pointed out, it isn't a contest.

But I assume the Orange was some type of aminita

And yes, to above poster, it is a hell of a ride mixing various dmt or dmt like substances such as psilocybin mushrooms. They pretty much hit the same receptors, but mushrooms has a bit broader spectrum of activity. The DMT hit much harder, quicker though.

Either way, if you care, read my posts on it, I got stomped on using a torch for DMT. I learned. And yeah, I dug in for a while.

But I don't believe I ever attacked anyone personally. "You have no friends". Such a silly statement. I assume comes from a fear of having no friends, which in turn would be the worst thing you could attempt to say to someone else.

Ok, I'll stop the pscho-babble. That is the only personal response you'll get at of me.

Take care


----------



## Alembic (Dec 7, 2012)

If I wasn't in it for the anonimity, I would post a picture a buddy of mine got of me on my first run. But... anonimity and all.


----------



## testtime (Dec 8, 2012)

No pics required. The is not a competition.


----------



## canndo (Dec 8, 2012)

If the rule is - no pictues means it didn't happen, does that also mean that if there are no pictures of us we don't exist? I saw someone say they wish another poster was a "friend in real life" - what, exactly, is this? Come on now - some of us heavier users have had trouble with determining what is real for a long long time.


----------

